# Coronary Cameral Fistula closure in Cath Lab



## ibetiger (Nov 18, 2010)

Ok, I've got the cath part but the closure is a new one for me and from what I have been given I can't tell if this was a form of a stent?  or anything I can bill for?  I am billing physician side only so only for the work the physician does not the supplies/drugs etc.  

Anyone familar with this?  From what I have found in the internet it is a very rare condition. 

Here is what was documented for this part of the procedure preformed:

Fistula Closure - 7 Fr EBU 4.5 guide, heparin anticoagulation, PT2 wire was advanced and placed in distal circumflex.  Over the wire a Micro catheter was advanced and tip positioned distal circumflex beyond OM 2 origin. 

GDC coils 5mm/10cm, 5mm/9mm, 6mm/11cm were placed with resultant cessation of flow in the distal circumflex resulting in fistula closure.   

Subsequent angiography revealed no upstream complications. 

Thanks!


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Nov 19, 2010)

this sounds like a coil embolization.  look at codes 37204 & 75894. See what you think


----------



## ibetiger (Nov 23, 2010)

Hmmm, seems to fit. . .I'll run it by my physician for his thoughts - thankfully he has good basic coding knowledge.  

Thank you!


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Nov 24, 2010)

You're Welcome!


----------

